# ND wood ducks



## Colt (Oct 25, 2007)

Just wondering how many of you have shot woodies in ND?


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Haven't shot one, but I saw alot during the early goose season.


----------



## shea_patrick33 (Jan 23, 2008)

we shot a pair here in sd this fall...the only ones we seen the whole season.


----------



## gsehnter-bloms (Dec 16, 2007)

I shot one last year in a pond by our house and a friend of mine got 2.


----------



## Neck Collar (Sep 19, 2006)

I can't recall ever seeing one in ND


----------



## snow123geese (Feb 3, 2008)

I shot one that came into our field decoys last season. We saw a whole bunch of woodducks during early goose season though


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

our group always gets a coule every year around the same field on opener. :beer:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Always a bunch at one of the parks here in the spring. Love to go and watch them.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I have shot them in fields on opener several times.


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

I harvested one up near DL a few years ago...


----------



## MN goose killa (Sep 19, 2008)

I shoot atleast three a year here in MN.


----------



## ND_duckman (Feb 17, 2006)

I've seen and harvested them late in the season when they have full plumage.


----------



## tikkat3 (Jun 27, 2006)

i shot 3 drakes and my buddy got one this year


----------



## gsehnter-bloms (Dec 16, 2007)

tikkat3 said:


> i shot 3 drakes and my buddy got one this year


I knew you guys got 2 that day but did you get the other ones up there too?


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Some of the small rivers in the state have a decent woody population during the migration and as mentioned, more and more common to find them in the grain fields...Lot's of times they are the first ducks of the morning to land...Been lucky enough to shoot a few.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

It really depends on whether there is any type of serious (read below 50 degrees) cold front rolling thru before early season opens up.

If there is no cold coming thru until end of September, you can get lucky and have a decent shot at one swinging thru any of the smaller river bottoms in North Dakota.

Anywhere there is trees hanging over riverbanks, and the temps stay in the 60s/70s there is a chance.

First cold night with any type of frost and whooosshhh they leave in the middle of the night.

Often it seems that first cold front that is too cold for woodies sweeps thru in early September and they leave early.

Some years though we've been luckier than others.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

I've shot quite a few. If there was a 'wood duck only' duck season during early goose It'd be a lot more. Never seen one shot after opening weekend though.

Besides the first one that was shot over water, all have been taken from wheat/barley fields. During early goose I've landed several hundred and have had flocks of at least a thousand work the dekes at times.


----------



## slough (Oct 12, 2003)

A buddy of mine shot one in a field in late October and I shot a couple on October 25th a couple years ago, but it's pretty uncommon to see too much of them after October 1st.


----------



## tikkat3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Gsehnter-bloms I shot 2 that day he shot 1, I shot another one on another occasion


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

Here are a few pics of some.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

How come the woodies leave ND so fast, and not MN were I hunt? Last year there were around till mid-November and the same this year, maybe a little later even.


----------



## Goose Unit (Apr 28, 2008)

here is 4 man limit of woodies on a fied hunt for honkers


----------



## gsehnter-bloms (Dec 16, 2007)

Nice!!


----------



## honkerslayr (Dec 14, 2006)

The first 2 weeks into the season decoying we will ONLY decoy wood ducks for some reason. Usually they will some in huge flocks too, off of the refuge, some of them have very nice color as well. we shot quite a few this year. 2 of my buddies shot birds that they had mounted and were a perfect 4-5 years old with the best color on woodies I have ever seen. Now that I But the hard part is finding on to shoot that has good plumage.


----------



## Brendan.Christenson (Jan 23, 2007)

i shot a few this last fall, but they're not easy to come by


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Matt Jones said:


> I've shot quite a few. If there was a 'wood duck only' duck season during early goose It'd be a lot more. Never seen one shot after opening weekend though.
> 
> Besides the first one that was shot over water, all have been taken from wheat/barley fields. During early goose I've landed several hundred and have had flocks of at least a thousand work the dekes at times.


Same here.


----------



## michigandakotan (Jan 21, 2009)

This year was my first year hunting in north dakota, we had a couple early season goose days we landed flocks of 6-8 woodies but when the duck season opended we only shot 3.


----------



## crewhunting (Mar 29, 2007)

We shot some all the way out in Streeter. It was not opener either i would say two weeks in.


----------

